# tea for toddlers



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

what types of herbal teas are safe for toddlers?

what types are reccomended for them on a regular basis?


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

I get these. She's also an MDC mama!


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

My daughter loves the cherry flavored celestial seasonings tea.


----------



## jessa810 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have tried giving my DC (14 months) very diluted teas that are marketed for little ones (I think Yogi tea, but not sure now). He did not like the taste at all. Any ideas of how to make it more palatable for kids?


----------



## Shazer (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll give DD chamomile and mint tea with raw honey in it when she has a cold. Or she will sometimes drink ice tea if I get it when we're out someplace. I've also made gelatin with fruit teas. I think fruit teas and some herbal teas are safe for kids. Be wary of herbal teas that are designed to boost energy and such.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

My dd drinks whatever tea I'm drinking at the time. She loves green teas and the Mother's Milk tea. I think her fave may be black tea with milk.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Fennel/chamomile has been the only tea I have given DS. I started giving him littles bit around 6 months becuase it greatly helped with his teething - as he would always get a sicky tummy when he was teething.


----------



## Citykid (Feb 9, 2006)

I give DS peppermint tea when he has a stomachache, chamomile on rare occasions when he's been having a lot of trouble sleeping, and red zinger with honey just for fun, because he knows "red juice" (fruit punch) is out there, and this is red juice I don't mind giving him. I too have wondered what's safe, but I figure these three are pretty safe.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

DD likes all kinds of teas. We have 6 kinds she rotates between -- camomile, peppermint, earl gray (decaf), jasmine green, and english breakfast tea (decaf). Her favorite is Gen Mai Cha (tea with rice) but we have to get it at the Asian market and haven't been there lately. Tea was the first thing she'd drink from a cup other than water -- at the age of 22 mo.


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

My daughter loves Rooibus and Honey Bush by Numi.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

ds loves "sleepy time" tea


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

All you mums who give tea to your babes... how much do you cool it down? At what age should we expect our kids to be able to drink 'hot' drinks safely? DS is 10 and still doesn't even like hot chocolate. He can't stand ANYTHING hot. DD isn't nearly as fussy as DS but we're still pretty careful to cool things down for her, but I'm just curious when and how much we could start easing up...

She loves iced tea already. I'd love to share my hot teas with her... how much should I cool them down? Hot but not HOT? Luke-warm? Room temperature only?


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

I primarily give iced teas to my children. As far as hot stuff goes, I make it with hot water so that it steeps effectively, and then add ice or cool water to get it to the "good temp". The only "hot" drink my youngest will accept is "warm" cocoa.

Amy


----------



## Jemmind (Nov 13, 2007)

:
oh, I gotta get my son some tea now after reading all these!


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

we use these teas from tradional medicines - they love all of them - I just usually let them cool down to barely warm before they drink them

http://www.traditionalmedicinals.com...+for+kids+teas


----------



## CarsonBookworm (Sep 25, 2006)

DD drinks chamomile and Rooibos tea just slightly warm and diluted.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

I have not kept my kids away from regular black tea, though of course just a bit as toddlers and not at bedtime. I am from the South and iced tea is a normal drink for everyone, or was when I was a child.


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
All you mums who give tea to your babes... how much do you cool it down? At what age should we expect our kids to be able to drink 'hot' drinks safely? DS is 10 and still doesn't even like hot chocolate. He can't stand ANYTHING hot. DD isn't nearly as fussy as DS but we're still pretty careful to cool things down for her, but I'm just curious when and how much we could start easing up...

She loves iced tea already. I'd love to share my hot teas with her... how much should I cool them down? Hot but not HOT? Luke-warm? Room temperature only?

I will make ds' tea ahead of time so it cools and then I also do it as my family does (aka "european style") with a bit of honey and milk if using something that can take it (non-fruit). If I give ds a fruity tea, I will often sweeten it with a bit of juice if I don't have honey on hand.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Most herbal teas are safe for children. I would steer clear of single herb teas marketed for medicinal use unless you know the herb, although they will usually be labeled.

I give my daughter catmint, oatstraw, lemon balm, echinacea, chamomile etc. It is part of her bedtime routine to drink warm, sleepy tea...although it doesn't seem to make her sleepy.

Green tea, white tea, black tea, and twig tea have caffeine in them, just for your information.

Temperature: The first time I make a batch of tea, I put some hot tea in her Klean Kanteen and add cold water until it feels warm, but not hot through the metal -- if I can't hold it comfortably, I think it is too hot. Then I put the rest of the tea in a jar in the refrigerator and on subsequent days I put some cold tea in her Klean Kanteen and add boiling water until it is the right temperature.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

I've been making iced tea for my DD and me lately. Part of this has been me working through a vast stash of tea. We've mostly been sticking with non-caffeated herbals. She likes to help me open the packages and put them in the iced tea maker. She loves to smell the tea bags and we've invented some odd mixes.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Yum! I live on tea and yet somehow never thought of sharing it with my DS.


----------

